# década del 2000



## AMQUACK

Buenos días, tardes o noches, según sea el caso.

Siempre escuchamos frases como: la decada de los treintas, los 80's, los setentas, etc., pero, ¿cómo se le llama comúnmente al periodo de principio de siglo al noveno año del mismo (1900 - 1909, 2000 - 2009)?


----------



## Daniell

AMQUACK said:


> Buenos días, tardes o noches, según sea el caso.
> 
> Siempre escuchamos frases como: la decada de los treintas, los 80's, los setentas, etc., pero, ¿cómo se le llama comúnmente al periodo de principio de siglo al noveno año del mismo (1900 - 1909, 2000 - 2009)?


 

para mi es solo el noveno año, en ese caso creo que no aplica nada porque no ha llegado a la decada como tal. pero esperemos a ver que dicen los demás.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Creo que ya alguien había preguntado por los primeros años de 1900 antes... Me parece que no hay una expresión como *los veinte*, los *treinta*... incluso, Daniell, tampoco la hay para los años de 1910-1919 o los del 2010-2019, ¿o sí?

Creo que se podría decir simplemente: *en los primeros años del siglo XXI*, o *durante la primera década del siglo XXI*.

Atentamente,


----------



## lazarus1907

AMQUACK said:


> Siempre escuchamos frases como: la d*é*cad*a* de los treinta, los 80's, los setent*a*, etc., pero, ¿cómo se le llama comúnmente al periodo de principio de siglo al noveno año del mismo (1900 - 1909, 2000 - 2009)?


Lo correcto es "la década de los treinta", en singular, los ochenta (80's es un anglicismo) y los setenta. No hay ninguna fórmula fija para fechas en el siglo presente o anteriores a las que mencionas, así que solo te queda "la primera década del siglo XXI, etc.


----------



## Jellby

Yo he oído/leído/usado "la década de 1900".


----------



## Daniell

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hola,
> 
> Creo que ya alguien había preguntado por los primeros años de 1900 antes... Me parece que no hay una expresión como *los veinte*, los *treinta*... incluso, Daniell, tampoco la hay para los años de 1910-1919 o los del 2010-2019, ¿o sí?
> 
> Creo que se podría decir simplemente: *en los primeros años del siglo XXI*, o *durante la primera década del siglo XXI*.
> 
> Atentamente,


 
Tienes razón!


----------



## Luis Saiz

Desde el principio de un  siglo hasta el año noveno -e incluso al  décimo- casi todo el mundo lo llama "primera década", aunque sería más exacto decir "primer decenio" porque  'década' puede referirse a  cualquier serie de diez elementos.   

Por ejemplo:  'Primera década del mes'. mientras que "decenio" significa concretamente diez años.


----------



## Dieg8s

Luis Saiz said:


> Desde el principio de un siglo hasta el año noveno -e incluso al décimo- casi todo el mundo lo llama "primera década", aunque sería más exacto decir "primer decenio" porque 'década' puede referirse a cualquier serie de diez elementos.
> 
> Por ejemplo: 'Primera década del mes'. mientras que "decenio" significa concretamente diez años.


 
Con todo respeto, creo que evitar "década" para referirse a un periodo de diez años y privilegiar "decenio" a toda costa es una batalla perdida. Me permito citar el diccionario de María Moliner, que no por nada da las acepciones 2 a 4 en cursiva (dando a entender que son poco habituales):

*década *(del lat. «decas, -ádis», del gr. «dekás») 
*1 *f. Espacio de tiempo de diez *años.
*2 *_Espacio de tiempo de diez *días._
*3 *Mil._ Conjunto de diez hombres en el ejército *griego._
*4 *_Se aplica en lenguaje culto a un conjunto de *diez cosas. _¤_ Se ha aplicado a cada división de un libro de historia formada por diez libros o diez capítulos. _¤(pl.) _Libro distribuido en décadas: _*‘Décadas de Tito Livio’*_. _¤_ Conjunto de diez personajes históricos: _*‘La década de Césares’*_._

Saludos.


----------



## Danielo

Tenemos los años treinta, setenta, noventa o la década de los cuarenta, etc, etc.

¿Cómo debe uno referirse a la década actual?

¿Los años 2000, quizás?


Gracias


----------



## Namarne

¿Cómo nos referiríamos a la primera década del siglo XX? Hmm, no creo haber oído ni leído los años 1900. Pienso que lo mejor es "la primera década del siglo ... (el que sea)"
A ver qué dicen los demás amigos.


----------



## Danielo

Tienes razón, pero tal solución puede no ser siempre funcional.

Me explico: en un texto clásico no hay problema; sin embargo, para una tabla o gráfico "primera década del siglo XXI" constituyen muchas palabras.

Gracias


----------



## krolaina

Namarne said:


> ¿Cómo nos referiríamos a la primera década del siglo XX? Hmm, no creo haber oído ni leído los años 1900. Pienso que lo mejor es "la primera década del siglo ... (el que sea)"
> A ver qué dicen los demás amigos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.

Principios de/del 2000 ¿qué tal?, aunque es un poco subjetivo...


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Principios de/del 2000 ¿qué tal?, aunque es un poco subjetivo...


Mi estimada krolaina, yo así entendería a principios del año 2000... 
No es fácil, no... (Aunque en estos casos a veces sale alguien ingenioso, a ver si hay suerte.)


----------



## Mocanu

Si es una tabla, a modo esquemático, yo pondría 

*SIGLO XXI: AÑOS 00 / 10 / 20 / 30 / ...*

y me quedaría tan ancha


----------



## Danielo

En espera de alguien con ingenio, voy a ser práctico y seguir la sugerencia de Mocanu

Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones...


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Me parece que esto ha sido discutido antes. Y aunque no sean pocas palabras, lo más adecuado me sigue pareciendo: *a principios del siglo XXI*, *en los primeros años del siglo XXI*, *durante los primeros años del siglo XXI*, etc.

Atentamente,

PD: Aquí está el enlace a una discusión parecida:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=490479&highlight=siglo+XXI


----------



## Alexis Advance

Mocanu said:


> Si es una tabla, a modo esquemático, yo pondría
> 
> *SIGLO XXI: AÑOS 00 / 10 / 20 / 30 / ...*
> 
> y me quedaría tan ancha


Exacto, pones la variable y, seguidamente, los valores que adopta.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Si vas a hacer una tabla, podrías poner también:

*2000-2099*
00-09 10-19 20-29 30-39....


----------



## Danielo

Buenas tardes,
Les molesto con una nueva duda.

¿Cuál sería a su juicio la forma correcta de referirnos a la década en que nos encontramos actualmente?

Igual que hablamos de la "década de los noventa", ¿podemos decir la "década del 2000"?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## ManPaisa

NI idea, pero no me suena, ya que no decimos *década de 1990*, sino *década de los noventa.*

Yo diría *la primera década del siglo XXI*


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Apoyo a Manpaisa


----------



## emm1366

Si hemos dicho: La decada de los 80, de los 90, etc, partiendo de que estábamos en 1900 y tanto, entonces partiendo del 2000 diremos: La primera década o la década de los 10, o mejor la década del 00 por que la del 10 es del 10 en adelante.


----------



## Lexinauta

El DPD, en su artículo *'década'*, no contempla el caso de la primera década más que como lo señala ManPaisa.


----------



## Naticruz

ManPaisa said:


> NI idea, pero no me suena, ya que no decimos *década de 1990*, sino *década de los noventa.*
> 
> Yo diría *la primera década del siglo XXI*


¿Qué te parece, ManPaisa? ¿Se seguirá la década de los 20, de los 30, etc. del siglo corriente?
 
Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> ¿Qué te parece, ManPaisa? ¿Se Seguirán la década de los 20, de los 30, etc. del siglo corriente?


Sí, pero antes de eso vendrá _*la segunda década del siglo XXI *_(2010-2019).

No me suena del todo bien _*década de los diez*_. Creo que es porque no todos los años contienen el término *diez*.


----------



## Danielo

Gracias por las aportaciones.
"Primera década del siglo 21" o "primera década del siglo actual"  me parecen opciones sensatas.
"Década del 00" me parece plantear un problema en su utilización oral, en ese caso casi preferiría asumir el "riesgo" de emplear "década del 2000".

Un saludo


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> NI idea, pero no me suena, ya que no decimos *década de 1990*, sino *década de los noventa.*
> 
> Yo diría *la primera década del siglo XXI*



Pero sí se dice "la década de 1900" o "la década de 1880". Por lo tanto "la década del 2000" me parece correcto.


----------



## Naticruz

Muchísimas gracias, ManPaisa, por tu muy pertinente corrección.
Un saludo cordial


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Pero sí se dice "la década de 1900" o "la década de 1880". Por lo tanto "la década del 2000" me parece correcto.


 
¿Dónde se dice así?

Del DPD: 
*Década*
*2.* En cuanto a las diez décadas de cada siglo, cada una de ellas comienza en un año acabado en 1 y termina en un año acabado en 0; así, la primera década del siglo xx es la que va de 1901 a 1910; la segunda, de 1911 a 1920; la tercera, de 1921 a 1930, etc.


----------



## Jellby

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Dónde se dice así?
> 
> Del DPD:
> *Década*
> *2.* En cuanto a las diez décadas de cada siglo, cada una de ellas comienza en un año acabado en 1 y termina en un año acabado en 0; así, la primera década del siglo xx es la que va de 1901 a 1910; la segunda, de 1911 a 1920; la tercera, de 1921 a 1930, etc.



Pues yo lo he oído en la tele y leído en libros o revistas, supongo, sin que me resulte raro.

No digo que "la primera década del siglo XXI" sea incorrecto, es correctísimo, y se refiere a los años entre el 2001 y el 2010. La tercera década del siglo XX va del 1921 al 1930, mientras que la década de los 20 va del 1920 al 1929 (esto también la dice el DPD más adelante). Estamos todavía en un periodo en el que por defecto todos los años son "mil novecientos", por eso si decimos "la década de los 80" estaremos hablando de 1980-1989, y para referirnos a 1880-1889 decimos "la década de 1880". Al menos así lo diría yo y tengo la sensación (aunque no datos concretos) de que así lo he oído y leído.


----------



## w.012345

si no me equivoco la decada comenzó el 2001 y terminó el 2010, ahora el 2011 empezamos la nueva decada.


----------



## jorgema

w.012345 said:


> si no me equivoco la decada comenzó el 2001 y terminó el 2010, ahora el 2011 empezamos la nueva decada.



Concuerdo contigo, pero díselo a los que festejaron el inicio del siglo el primero de enero del año 2000.


----------



## osita.bonita

Hola:
Hablando de décadas en un siglo, sabemos que tiene 10. Dejando de lado un modismo por la moda (débido a ello la confusión, porque en la moda de ropa a la década de los 80's, se refieren a los años 81,82,83,...89), las décadas quedan como sigue...

1901-1910, primera década del siglo XX
1911-1920, segunda década del siglo XX
1921-1930, tercera década del siglo XX
1931-1940, cuarta década del siglo XX
1941-1950, quinta década del siglo XX
1951-1960, sexta década del siglo XX
1961-1970, séptima década del siglo XX
1971-1980, octava década del siglo XX
1981-1990, novena década del siglo XX
1991-2000, décima década del siglo XX


----------



## _SantiWR_

Bueno, bien entrados en la segunda década del siglo parece que todavía no hay un nombre realmente coloquial para la primera, y no parece que lo vaya a haber. Por cierto, que manía de contar empezanco por el cero. ¿Alguien se cuenta los dedos de las manos empezando por el cero y terminando por el nueve?


----------

